# Frame before footer inspection



## dvatt (Apr 16, 2009)

In an effort to not have down time I was considering framing a 22 wide by 14 deep deck prior to the footings getting inspected. The inspectors only come out once a week. Has anyone done this? Am I playing with fire?


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

You could frame it up using temp supports for the beams. Leave the holes alone until they get inspected, then fill 'em in. 
When the concrete's set up, add your posts and pull your temp supports.

Mac


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

We RARELY pour (or even dig) before our framework is done, guaranteed the holes are in the right spot if your frame is already up.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

:thumbup:EDIT:Boy I'm a slow typer!!



If I have enough clearance to work comfortably,I'll even do 
my digging after the deck is up.Drop a plumb bob at posts
locations,and bingo....right on target for piers getting centered 
properly.
As long as all permits are pulled and design approved there should 
no problem with building official.
Hell,he can also do the framing inspection in the same trip!!!


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

dvatt, how could anyone give you an answer that in any way pertains to your area when you have no location listed in profile.

I can tell you this, in my area one inspector wouldn't care, another would make you take the framing apart for proceeding to step two of construction prior to having step one inspected.

Contact the inspecting authority for clarification.

And please, update your profile.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

jb4211 said:


> dvatt, how could anyone give you an answer that in any way pertains to your area when you have no location listed in profile.
> 
> I can tell you this, in my area one inspector wouldn't care, another would make you take the framing apart for proceeding to step two of construction prior to having step one inspected.
> 
> ...


I'd be meeting with that inspector and his superior, as long as you're not COVERING items that need to be inspected he can't touch you. That is the most retarded power trip I've heard of in a while.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

RobertCDF said:


> I'd be meeting with that inspector and his superior, as long as you're not COVERING items that need to be inspected he can't touch you. That is the most retarded power trip I've heard of in a while.


Happened to me ONCE, only once. I dug the footings and proceeded. Inspector came and freaked the ef out. To top it off, he said he was either an electrician or electrical inspector (can't remember which now) that the city reassigned to inspecting framing due to manpower reductions or some bs. 

He didn't make me take anything down but said that he had the authority to do so because I proceeded without having the footings inspected prior to. The deck was small too: about 18 feet wide x 12 feet.

I was really apologetic and stroked his ego to be honest. I died a little inside that day. :sad: But the last thing I wanted to do was tear anything down. The inspectors in Philly can be really great or a nightmare. It just depends on who you get.

The first addition I worked on, the inspector was great. He was really helpful and gave some much needed advice, etc. The one above was the only difficult one. But, apparently it was my fault for proceeding.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

jb4211 said:


> I died a little inside that day. :sad: .



:laughing::laughing::laughing: I've been there


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

RobertCDF said:


> We RARELY pour (or even dig) before our framework is done, guaranteed the holes are in the right spot if your frame is already up.


How deep do you have to dig there?

I need to go 4'

I love the concept of digging after, but it seems like it's just not practical. (for me)


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

hughjazz said:


> How deep do you have to dig there?
> 
> I need to go 4'
> 
> I love the concept of digging after, but it seems like it's just not practical. (for me)


30", a good portion of our decks a 10' off the ground, so digging is no different and it allows the laborer to dig all the holes while the skilled workers can work on the deck at the same time.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Built on temps, finally did the piers last week.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

hughjazz said:


> How deep do you have to dig there?
> 
> I need to go 4'
> 
> I love the concept of digging after, but it seems like it's just not practical. (for me)


30" for us too, but I usually try to get to at least 40"


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

jb4211 said:


> Happened to me ONCE, only once. I dug the footings and proceeded. Inspector came and freaked the ef out. To top it off, he said he was either an electrician or electrical inspector (can't remember which now) that the city reassigned to inspecting framing due to manpower reductions or some bs.
> 
> He didn't make me take anything down but said that he had the authority to do so because I proceeded without having the footings inspected prior to. The deck was small too: about 18 feet wide x 12 feet.
> 
> ...


Been there. Must be the area we live in.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

rob, that is real sharp:thumbsup:

hows bending that steel rim go? kerfed flange? track and stud kerfed?

now all it needs is a bent beam:thumbup:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Bone Saw said:


> rob, that is real sharp:thumbsup:
> 
> hows bending that steel rim go? kerfed flange? track and stud kerfed?
> 
> now all it needs is a bent beam:thumbup:


Easier than wood, just kerf cut every 6" or so and it bends easy, I laid out all the joists in sketchup and pulled exact numbers and precut all the joists. 

I don't think I can get away with kerfing the beam... Something about structural integrity  Bending the decking was a pain enough I don't need to be bending the beam. 

(sorry for the thread hijack)


----------



## AutumnWood Inc. (Aug 17, 2007)

Very nice Robert :thumbup: ... The beam does look bent in the first picture.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Very nice. Honestly, your office, with the mountains in the background is amazing! It must be a true pleasure to go to work everyday - this job anyway.


I hate the city. :sad:


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

city of brotherly love for ya!


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I've gotten so used to the view and the wildlife I don't notice it much, most of our projects are in this same neighborhood (I would say 1/2 of our projects each year are within 2 miles of this area). What excites me more is the potential in the neighborhoods, there are so many decks in need of rebuilding it's amazing.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

ISM37 said:


> city of brotherly love for ya!


don't remind me. :sad:


----------

